# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  یادگیری XML  چقدر لازمه؟

## sarasara

سلام!
من با ASP برنامه نویسی می کنم و تا حالا نیازی به XML پیدا نکردم(شاید چون کار تیمی بوده بقیه XML هاشو درست کردن  :متفکر:  ) در هر حال می خوام بدونم تا چه اندازه لازمه یه برنامه نویس وب XML رو بلد باشه!

----------


## PersianAmir

سلام
سوال شما واقعا عجیبه!!!
مثل این میمونه که شما بگید آیا لازمه برای رفع تشنگی آب بنوشیم؟!
دوست عزیز یادگیری XML بسیار ضروری است.
تا اونجایی که من میدونم در خیلی از جاها XML داره جای DataBase را میگیره!!!
کاربردهای زیادی داره و پیشنهاد میشه که هر چه سریعتر یک پروژه کوچک با asp.net و xml پیاده سازی کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

آینده وب و سرویسهاش  و .... روی همین xml است و ...

----------

